# Anyone from Modesto, CA?



## Theone0581 (Jun 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind looking to DM or play a Pathfinder game here in Modesto, CA. Anyone interested?


----------



## Theone0581 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm still looking for players in my area. Hope to find people soon!


----------

